# Just got BOMBED



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

Got wicked BOMBED by @WABOOM today, totally blown away with an awesome assortment of gars










Not to mention the hat and cutter










Woke up to a cold morning and this bomb was the perfect pickmeup  
Enjoying the Excalibur now, a very nice cigar
Much thanks to @WABOOM

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

He's at it again I see. Nice job @WABOOM.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That's a nuclear bomb right there.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Forget a new tray. .. you're going to need another tupperdor!!! @WABOOM might have taken the top off of your mountain there. I think those Swishers have made quite the journey....  Awesome hit!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Spectacular @WABOOM killer haul.

Im a serious Nube when it comes to the Bomb and PIF thing. Any info from you fellow BOTL'S would be appreciated..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit...I'm more a grape swisher guy myself.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Spectacular @WABOOM killer haul.
> 
> Im a serious Nube when it comes to the Bomb and PIF thing. Any info from you fellow BOTL'S would be appreciated..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out the Noob PIF thread. All the info about participation is on page 1. If you have less than 6 months on PUFF then you're eligible. I'm trying to keep it going after @MyFatherFan brought it back to life. It's a good time.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

@poppajon75. Thanks bro..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kidvegas said:


> Spectacular @WABOOM killer haul.
> 
> Im a serious Nube when it comes to the Bomb and PIF thing. Any info from you fellow BOTL'S would be appreciated..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like @poppajon75 said the noob pif is great for guys getting into it.

Bombs are easy. Get an address of a member , send out a package. Nothin to it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

@UBC03. Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

I got a nice laugh outta seeing the pack of swisher in the mix 😁

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

@WABOOM is a class act. Nice bomb. He sent some dang good smokes.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Spectacular @*WABOOM* killer haul.
> 
> Im a serious Nube when it comes to the Bomb and PIF thing. Any info from you fellow BOTL'S would be appreciated..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Kidvegas check the members profile page. some list their mailing address.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

@csk415. Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

@WABOOM what a great hit! bet this poor guys mailbox was totally annihilated :vs_laugh:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

that pack of Swisher's is a bit of slut. She's been passed around.


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> that pack of Swisher's is a bit of slut. She's been passed around.


That's funny  but is she more of a tease, since no ones opened her up?

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes I guess you would be right about that!!! LOL


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> That's funny  but is she more of a tease, since no ones opened her up?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


She was more like some arm candy. Classy lady 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> She was more like some arm candy. Classy lady
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


That's the friend you take to the bar to make you look better.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Brotherhood of the traveling Swisher Sweets. Where are they going to land next????


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't think I've ever smoked a swisher without cutting gutting and rerolling it, used to smoke black & milds tho

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Awesome hit - love the hat! 

LOL @ the Swishers... I've got some grapes from AZ330FZL that are begging to be "regifted".


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> I don't think I've ever smoked a swisher without cutting gutting and rerolling it, used to smoke black & milds tho
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


ha, in the car wash so no one can roll the windows down.


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> ha, in the car wash so no one can roll the windows down.


 most deffintly

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

waboom said:


> ha, in the car wash so no one can roll the windows down.


lmao


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Awesome hit - love the hat!
> 
> LOL @ the Swishers... I've got some grapes from AZ330FZL that are begging to be "regifted".


Do it man! Those green Swishers have made it to 3 states so far   

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Holly crap! Huge hit.


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

I got hit HARD😀

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

waBOOM


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Some really great smokes there, nice hit @WABOOM


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

RG to @WABOOM


----------

